# How to check out a Clausing Lathe



## Jonathans (Dec 17, 2014)

I may have the ability to pick up a Clausing 4914 locally for less than $1000.  I am a beginner and currently own a 9" SB with no quick change gearing.  When I looked at the Clausing today, it appears to be lightly used, and runs smoothly. However, I could not change the position of the quick change gear box other than just moving the shifter vertically.  I also could not figure out how to engage the lead screw. There was a lever at the top rear of the lathe that I believe was for the back gearing but when it was slid into the "Back" position the lathe would not turn.  Not knowing the machine, or for that sake any lathe real well, I didn't want to play with it much not knowing what I was doing.  There is no operator available where it is for sale.
Can someone please let me know some basic procedure I can do that will at least tell me that the lathe is operational and not crashed?  I would appreciate that very much.



Thanks
Jonathan


----------



## Doubleeboy (Dec 17, 2014)

There are numerous posts on all the metal working forums on how to check out a lathe, or do a google search.

That said it might be worth your time to find someone experienced in your area to look over the lathe with you.

Lathes that look good can still be clapped out if the bed wasn't lubes regularly or it was repeatedly crashed.  Conversely lathes that are filthy with 50 years of oil crusted on them can turn accurate close tolerance work.  

Personally I would be very hesitant to buy a lathe I could not see under power and if possible turn a small test bar up near headstock to check for wear.

Good Luck
michael


----------



## Jonathans (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks Michael,
I followed some basic procedures that I did find through searches and the lead bar would not engage, nor could I shift the gearbox.
This would lead me to believe that the lathe is not functional, but I posted here just in case there was something particular with Clausing lathes that I was missing.


----------



## chips&more (Dec 17, 2014)

I would be a little careful, but siding more so on buying it! Especially if the owner has deceased, divorced or some story like that. Try and engage the feed (right or left) and turn the spindle with your hand (the gears may not be lined up).  And while turning the spindle, try again and engage the QC. The feed screw will not turn unless the QC is in a position. That lathe is worth more than $1K any day of the week, Good Luck, Dave.


----------



## LEEQ (Dec 17, 2014)

plus one on everything chips said)


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 17, 2014)

Jonathon,

There are (almost?) always two things to do (move) in order to engage or disengage back gears on a lathe or mill.  On the 4900 Series, before you move the lever, you open the cover on the left end of the headstock and pull out the handwheel visible there.  This disengages direct drive.  Then shift the lever to the left (when standing in front of the lathe) to engage back gear. You may have to rotate the spindle slightly in order to get the gearsto mesh. To return to direct drive, first disengage back gear by moving the lever back to the right and then push the hand wheel back in.  You will probably have to rotate the handwheel slightly in order to get the gears or clutch to mesh.

Go to the Clausing/Colchester folder in Downloads, then the Clausing lathe manual folder.  At the bottom of the list, you will find two fair copies of the 4900 series manual.  One is formatted for printing and the other for reading.  You may have to get over 30 posts first, but you are close now.

Robert D.


----------



## rafe (Dec 17, 2014)

I know how I would check it out ......over the course of  a few years in my shop. If that is a picture of the lathe


----------



## Jonathans (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks guys! That's exactly the kind of info I was looking for. I'll head back there and check it out again.


----------



## alloy (Dec 18, 2014)

rafe said:


> I know how I would check it out ......over the course of  a few years in my shop. If that is a picture of the lathe





Your all the way in Florida, it would be better in my shop, I'm in the same state


----------



## echesak (Dec 19, 2014)

Jonathan, 

Feel free to PM me for any detailed questions out of the scope of this post.  I have that exact lathe.  I bought mine for $150. Although it was complete, it was fairly well used and needed a lot of clean-up.  But it's worth a lot more than $150.  In fact the brand new Baldor brake motor that was installed, is worth about 6X what I paid.  It's got a little backlash on the cross slide and required A LOT of clean-up, but I've made a lot of good parts on it.  Here in the desert Southwest, things rarely rust.  So that's never really an issue for me.

The QC gear box requires the handle to slide.  Mine was a little gummed-up. It wouldn't initially slide.  After cleaning and a good lube, it works much better.  When you engage the back gear lever, you have to pull the little plunger on the end of the hand wheel on the RH end of the machine.  It's located just around the through hole.  The fact that it will go into back gear is great.  It interfaces mechanically with the reversing lever.  On mine, the hole on the rear of the machine housing, where the reversing lever pivots, is a little worn.  So I have to lift the lever a little, to disengage the lock.  I just need to re-drill and insert a new bushing, I've just never had the need yet.  Mine makes some noise in the gearing, when in back gear.  I've yet to figure it out.  My cross-slide threads have a bit of wear and backlash.  So you might want to look at this also.  

You can pull the back cover, after removing the hand wheel (a couple set screws, as I recall).  It only takes a crescent to remove the acorn nuts.  Take a look at the gears and make sure there are no missing gears or missing teeth on the ones that are there.  You can also remove the top gear box cover (Three 1/4-20 socket head cap screws).  Take a look at the gears in here as well.   If you end up getting it, I may have some questions for you 

I put a VFD on mine.  In fact I have one on all my machines, except the CNC which is single phase. It allows me to keep the reversing feature and decelerate the spindle quickly.

Let me know if you have any specific questions and I can take a look at my machine.  I'll shoot you photos, if you need for comparison.  

Best, 

Eric


----------



## Skyboy (Dec 19, 2014)

I used to run a lathe like that in a machine shop back in the '70's and I owned one in the early 90's. They are dirt simple and parts are readily available. I'd buy it sight unseen.

About the only negative comment I can make about the machine is that it's not built for really heavy duty work.


----------



## RWL (Dec 20, 2014)

The lever with the red knob is the on - off switch.  It probably needs to be in the center (off) in order to move the back gear knob.

The lever to the left of that is the forward / reverse lever and engages the lead screw.  The middle notch is neutral and the lead screw doesn't turn in that position.

The knurled 'handle' sticking out of the left end of the lathe below the spindle is the "high - low" range for the lead screw.  You push it in or pull it out depending on what the chart says.  When it's out, you should be able to turn it and make the lead screw turn - if the lower lever in front is put into one of the numbered slots.  I sometimes have to grab that knurled handle and turn it a little to get the gears in the quick change box to line up so that I can engage one of them.

That 4914 is a little different than my 5914.  I don't see the control to change the spindle speed.  Mine has a hydraulic variable speed control on top of the headstock.

You should be able to turn the spindle by hand.  If the upper lead screw forward / reverse lever is in either the top or bottom notch, the lead screw will turn when the spindle is turned.
On the carriage, you may want to be sure that the longitudinal or cross feed lever isn't engaged, or it may be difficult to turn the spindle / lead screw by hand.

If this is a variable speed lathe, pull the cover off and look (you may need a mirror) at the green coating between the two parts of the lower pulley.  The green coating should be intact.  If it's missing, it's a lot of extra work to repair that although I did it myself.


----------



## bleonard (Dec 21, 2014)

if you need help  looking at the Lathe
I ma be able to help Bob in Tacoma


----------



## Jonathans (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks Bob. I really appreciate that. Unfortunately I'm away for now.  If i do get the lathe I would love to be able to give you a call.  Have a great Christmas.


----------



## Skyboy (Dec 26, 2014)

RWL said:


> That 4914 is a little different than my 5914.  I don't see the control to change the spindle speed.  Mine has a hydraulic variable speed control on top of the headstock.



Prior to the hydraulic variable speed, the variable speed sheave was mechanically actuated by a jack screw. I ran a Clausing that had a handwheel on back side, which when turned would speed the machine up/down.


----------

